# Chicken with open Wound How To Treat ?



## ChickenNoodle (May 30, 2015)

I am new to backyard chickens. One of our hens has a open , deep wound about the size of your thumb nail under her wing. She has another wound on the other side under her wing, but not nearly as bad. My local feed store said it may have been started from mites and the other chickens were pecking at her. I never saw the others pecking at her, but I now have her separated just in case. The feed store gave me a dust to put on the chickens for mites. I'm concerned about the wound, and the thought of mites. How do I treat the wound? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a really strange place for wounds. I would suspect a predator making an attempt to snatch her. 

A pic would be helpful. Her wound needs to be cleaned out with either Betadine or normal saline. The Betadine is better since it is also antibacterial. Her wound needs to have antibiotic ointment loaded up in the wound. She needs to be kept some where flies can not get to her. 

You need to watch for infection. Watch her for acting depressed, off her food or water. If you begin to see negative signs like that she may need oral antibiotics.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I agree with robin, those wounds indicate to me that something tried to grab her, and she managed to get away, possibly she flew down on something, I have seen my birds take flight off a big rock, once one landed in the fire pit(it was out) and got all scuffed up from the steel ring. 
I always put some antibiotics on any wound I find, blu-kote is a good general purpose animal specific spray, it also has a dye in it, so if it is pecking, they will be less likely to continue. these birds heal quick when in favorable environments, Let us know how it progresses.


----------



## ChickenNoodle (May 30, 2015)

Thank you very much. I greatly appreciate the advice !


----------

